# Quick & Dirty Jig - For sharpening disposable planer blades (Delta 22-560)



## trophyjoe (Mar 31, 2012)

This turned out better than I expected. It's just a piece of 1/8" aluminum angle with some tapped holes to hold the blades so that the two can be honed at the same time. Not sure if there is anything new about it, but here it is, for what it's worth.

The angle just needs some sort of cradle. I used the slot on my table saw. (I was in a hurry) I used four grits of diamond, but the last was 1000 grit and I've heard that's overkill. I used it cause it was there. The screws are #6×40 brass




























There is more about this on my" Wordpress page": https://trophyjoe.wordpress.com/.


----------



## DBordello (Jan 16, 2015)

I just send my sharpening stone through my planer backwards.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

DBordello; I'm curious how you do this. Can you explain more in detail? Thanks.


----------

